# Air Flow to towed vehicle after installing a rock guard



## Mike Bienvenu (Jul 5, 2020)

I recently installed a Rock guard on my 2015 Fleetwood Bounder and wanted to know if the rock guard would restrict air flow to my 2019 GMC Acadia?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 6, 2020)

Mike Bienvenu said:


> I recently installed a Rock guard on my 2015 Fleetwood Bounder and wanted to know if the rock guard would restrict air flow to my 2019 GMC Acadia?


Dont understand the question.  Why a concern on air flow to your GMC.  Assuming you are towing it behind your bonder.


----------

